# 20K Upgrade Needed for Development PC



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello guys, 

I am currently looking to upgrade my PC to a very stable configuration for software development. 

Requirement: 
CPU, Motherboard, RAM, Cabinet with SMPS.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Software Development (Visual Studio 2010, Expression Studio, Eclipise),  HD Movies, Adobe Software's(Photoshop/Flash), Little bit of video editing. No gaming at the moment. I can invest in a GFX card, SMPS and a better heat sink in the future. 

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes, Absolutely 

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 20 K - 25K Max , 

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows Server 2008 (32 Bit only), Ubuntu, Win 7 (64 bit)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Not Required. 

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: I have a monitor - 21.5" Samsung SyncMaster 2233 , Full HD (1920 x 1080)

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: I have done assembling. But will get it assembled this time.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: This Month(June 2011) if Budget is <20K else in July. 

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes. Max 3 Yrs

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Monitor, HDD, Keyboard/Mouse, Speakers, UPS

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Bangalore, Computer Warehouse. Please do suggest alternate vendors. 

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:  I am looking for a stable motherboard with good set of features viz., USB 3.0 , SATA3. Need 4 GB RAM. 

Please let me know if you require additional details.

Thanks
Charan


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Processor= Intel Core i5 2400 @Rs.9500 
Motherboard= Intel DH67BL-B3 @Rs.5500 
RAM= G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL @Rs. 2200
Case= NZXT GAMMA  @Rs.2000
PSU= FSP Saga II 500W @Rs.2000


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 1, 2011)

The rig suggested above by 'thetechfreak' is just perfect. 
Go for it.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks thetechfreak, Thanks for the configuration. is that the Bangalore price for the processor? 
Is there any alternate motherboard form other vendors? BTW I do have a old 7300GT from my old system I can use.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

7300 GT is a very old and and also very weak even with those old day's standard and will be overwhelmed by today's pressure. So better a new graphics card like Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 @ 4.2K


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

How is the onchip HD Graphics 2000 performance? I couldn't find any proper review of this on chip graphics.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

charan said:
			
		

> Thanks thetechfreak, Thanks for the
> configuration. is that the Bangalore
> price for the processor?


 No problem.
You should (wil)l find the proccesor at that price in Bangalore
Review= AnandTech - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

@thetechfreak any alternate non intel motherboards?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, there is 

Intel DH67CL	@Rs.6500

I couldnt find any other mobo as of now, but I like this combination-
Core i5 2400 + Intel DH61WW = ~13K

Find more info here- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138637-pc-buying-guide-may-2011-a.html


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

@thetechfreak I guess you did read the *non* Intel part lol  

I want to know the alternate Gigabyte or ASUS options available 

Apart from the motherboard I am satisfied with the other components you have stated. 

Still I will look for more motherboard options.. may be I can adjust my budget a little. 

If no other options are left I will go with the config you suggested.

Is i5 2500/K a overkill for my requirement? if I recall .. K series CPU's doesn't have a on-board GPU right? 

On a side note. I do have plans to build a separate budget HTPC for my living room in the near future using components from this build.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Charan said:
			
		

> Is i5 2500/K a overkill for my requirement? if I recall .. K series CPU's doesn't have a on-board GPU right?


 They are costly, faster (by little bit)

It has HD3000 onboard graphics


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 1, 2011)

You can get this mobo-Asus P8H67M-EVO 
saswat23 can tell whether it is a good mobo or not.
You don't need to overclock so why a K series proccy
But still I would tell you to get the Intel DH67BL as it is a very good mobo and best thing that it has 4 ram slots which means that you can run ram's in dual channel and later add extra ram if needed


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay.. I have gone through many reviews of i5 2400, DH67BL-B3, and G.Skill RAM Modules. 
The above config is frozen for me. Now for cabinet and SMPS. 

FSP Saga II 500W - I guess I will invest it in anyway as I will be upgrading to a midrange GFX card couple of months later. 

Though the NZXT GAMMA case is pretty good looking, its doesn't suite my taste. Im looking for a subtle case.. no fancy stuff at all. I guess CM Elite 310 will be sufficient for me. 

I guess I will be purchasing these over next weekend.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2011)

lite 310 is a very basic cabinet, does not have proper cable management and you will have hard time to fit a big card in it. Better stick with NZXT Gamma as it is having bottom mounted PSU, Cable management options and it is total value for money product.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes. The CM 310 is a good case. It will save you some money too 
best of luck!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Cilus said:


> lite 310 is a very basic cabinet, does not have proper cable management and you will have hard time to fit a big card in it. Better stick with NZXT Gamma as it is having bottom mounted PSU, Cable management options and it is total value for money product.



Actually I didn't like the front look of the case. Can you suggest some alternatives? Any other model with similar features but just plane looks?


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

CM 310 can easily take a mid-range graphics card without any problem. Airflow and cable management may be a issue though. I think for a difference of 500 bucks, its better to go with NZXT Gamma.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Wokay.. NZXT Gamma it is..  

So irrespective of what I like and what I disliked of my PC configuration I had to settle back to the config given by thetechfreak  and I guess will fit in my budget perfectly. 

A big thanks to everyone who chipped in with recommendations  

BTW .. Please let me know some reliable shops to purchase these components in Bangalore. If everything goes well then I should be having this rig in a couple of days time


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Charan said:
			
		

> So irrespective of what I like and what
> I disliked of my PC configuration I had
> to settle back to the config given by thetechfreak


 No prob man  


			
				 Charan said:
			
		

> BTW .. Please let me know some
> reliable shops to purchase these
> components in Bangalore. If
> everything goes well then I should be
> having this rig in a couple of days time


 Best of luck again


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 2, 2011)

If you increase your budget a bit then you can surely go for CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k.
Its has better air flow and cable management.


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> If you increase your budget a bit then you can surely go for CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k.
> Its has better air flow and cable management.



CM430 don't have better cable management compared to NZXT Gamma. Air flow is on par in both the cases. You will actually pay 500-600 bucks more just for the transparent side panel.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 4, 2011)

For development software like Eclipse, RAD, and other tools, is AMD not suitable? I suggested a friend with similar requirements but 30K budget, AMD Phenom 955/840 with 890GX mobo's onboad graphics to power HD movies on a BenQ 22" full HD LED. And Corsair 1600 speed 4GB ram.
He hasnt bought the system yet, so please let me know if it isnt appropriate for dev work.
Thanks.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2011)

Soumik said:


> For development software like Eclipse, RAD, and other tools, is AMD not suitable? I suggested a friend with similar requirements but 30K budget, AMD Phenom 955/840 with 890GX mobo's onboad graphics to power HD movies on a BenQ 22" full HD LED. And Corsair 1600 speed 4GB ram.
> He hasnt bought the system yet, so please let me know if it isnt appropriate for dev work.
> Thanks.


I think it would not matter unless he is doing some heavy video editing/Gaming.

EDIT: May go to SP Road to get some quotes  if Rain Permits 

Ok Just got back from SP Road with my New Router/Modem . I check in a couple of places for the prices and here it is. 

i5 2400 - Rs. 8900/-
i5 2500K - Rs. 10,100/- / 9800 /-
DH67BL - 5350 to 6000 

Other than the processor and MB, they didn't have any idea about 
G.Skill RipJaw
NZXT GAMMA
or 
FSP Saga II 500W - Acutally one shop had to Saga II 400 .I didn't check the price as I was in an hurry. 

So other than the case/SMPS it would cost me 18500 - 19500 with a 2500K Processor . 

As the cost between 2400 and 2500K is hardly Rs. 1000 I am tempted to go for the 2500K.

What I can do is that I will go with 2500K + DH67BL for now.. after a couple of months I will move the DH67BL to a HTPC rig and buy another motherboard + GFX card.


----------



## shayem (Jun 5, 2011)

Why 2500k if your are not going to OC? Waste of money IMO. Better get *i5- 2500*.
*DH67BL @ 5350* looking good but *6k* will be over priced.
for *RAM* other than G-skill; Corsair* XMS3(CMX4GX3M1A1333C9)@ 2.2k* will be fine IMO.
For Cabi get *CM Elite430 @2.5k* if *NZXT Gamma* isn't available.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2011)

DOn't get XMS3 for Sandy Bridge motherboards as Sandy Bridge Mobo ram slots are operate on 1.5V whereas XMS3 is a 1.65V ram module. I've heard about some incompatibility issues between these high voltage ram modules and Sandy Bridge mobos.

shayem is right about one thing, if you don't overclock then no need for the K series processor. the performance difference between the 2400 and the non K version of 2500 is just marginal.

But if you think that in future after you learn how to OC, you are planning for OC, then you can go for a 2500K


----------



## shayem (Jun 5, 2011)

Cilus said:


> DOn't get XMS3 for Sandy Bridge motherboards as Sandy Bridge Mobo ram slots are operate on 1.5V whereas XMS3 is a 1.65V ram module. I've heard about some incompatibility issues between these high voltage ram modules and Sandy Bridge mobos.
> 
> shayem is right about one thing, if you don't overclock then no need for the K series processor. the performance difference between the 2400 and the non K version of 2500 is just marginal.
> 
> But if you think that in future after you learn how to OC, you are planning for OC, then you can go for a 2500K



Didn't know that. Thanks for the info *Cilus*, will check that on web.
& for RAM *Corsair(CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)@ 2k* if G-Skill is not available.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 14, 2011)

Update: As I could not buy the components last week, So I have postponed the purchase to next month. 
I can also increase my budget up to 27K, mainly focusing on motherboard. if the cost come with 25K then I will be happy  

I want to go for i5 2500K + Z68 based motherboard. I will overclock the processor later. 

Two features of the Z68 motherboards impressed me to change my decision. 
1. Intel Smart Response Technology  
2. Virtu  

I can buy a SSD and a Midrange GFX in a couple of months time. 

I have only seen reviews of ASUS P8Z68-V Pro (not sure about the price and availability). I am not aware about Z68 Motherboards from other manufacturers. 

So here is the thing. I will run the CPU on stock cooling for the moment and couple of months later I will upgrade the GPU, good Cooling solution for overclocking and may be add a SSD. 

What do you guys say?

any one?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like there are only two options for me 
ASUS P8Z68-V Pro or ASRock Z68 Extreme4.. Can any one tell me the price for these motherboards?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

Wokay.. I somehow spent the reserve money I had kept for Z68 Motherboard..  so I am back to the same configuration. 
Tomorrow is the D-Day! 

I will check if G-Skill RAM is available or else I will for for Corsair(CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) .. 

Hope I don't over shoot the budget!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Best of luck Charan bhai  

And please post here after you bought them


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 8, 2011)

post pics too..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

BTW.. for RAM modules.. those vendors will only know brand name. can you guys point me the information I should be looking for on that RAM label.
Please suggest for both Corsair and G.Skill


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 8, 2011)

just ask for corsair XMS3 4 GB kit (2x2 GB) 1600 MHz..

check my pc pics..there is pic of RAM box too..

*Link*


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> just ask for corsair XMS3 4 GB kit (2x2 GB) 1600 MHz..
> 
> check my pc pics..there is pic of RAM box too..
> 
> *Link*



Hi Bushan, Cilus said the XMS3 Series has some issues as stated in the below quote.



Cilus said:


> DOn't get XMS3 for Sandy Bridge motherboards as Sandy Bridge Mobo ram slots are operate on 1.5V whereas XMS3 is a 1.65V ram module. I've heard about some incompatibility issues between these high voltage ram modules and Sandy Bridge mobos.
> 
> shayem is right about one thing, if you don't overclock then no need for the K series processor. the performance difference between the 2400 and the non K version of 2500 is just marginal.
> 
> But if you think that in future after you learn how to OC, you are planning for OC, then you can go for a 2500K


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 9, 2011)

well, i am not facing any problem here..running everything fine or just superb..

i think those corsair or any other company's modules operate on 1.65V when u run at 1600 MHz frequency...and on H61, H67 boards, you can not overclock ram modules beyond 1333 MHz running already on 1.5V..that's what my CPU-Z report shows...

upto 1333 MHz = 1.5V and below
from 1600 MHz = 1.65V and above

that's what i think..so don't worry..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2011)

Got the Rig!!  

i5 2400 
DH67BL
G.Skill RipJaw - F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL
WD 500 GB
CM 430 
FSP SAGA II 500W 
LG DVD Drive

and some other small stuff

Total with VAT came to ~25K will give the break down later 

Thanks to every one for helping me chose the right component!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats Bro...really nice rig. Hoping to see some pics of it.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 9, 2011)

congrats..post pics asap..and run CPU-Z software after installing OS..n posts voltages..i need to clear my doubt too..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2011)

Quick CPU-Z screenshots in attachments.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks for CPU-Z screenshots man..cleared doubt..g.skill operates on 1.5V at any frequency upto 1600 MHz unlike corsair which operates on 1.65V at 1600 MHz and on 1.5V at 1333 MHz and below..but both will work on 1.5V at 1333 MHz on h61, h67 boards..so no need to worry for me too.. post components pics too if possible..


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats Charan. Nice purchase. Total VFM.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is the full list and price break up, There was a extra 2% card on my credit debit card, hence all the prices are 2% higher. but it was under my budget so it was ok for me 



Intel Core i5 2400|8,945
Intel DH 67 BL|5,000
G.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2,250
500GB WD Caviar Blue|1,850
FSP SAGA II 500W|2,150
Cooler Master 430 Black Elite|2,600
Frontech KB/Mouse|300
LG DVD Writer|1,000
Tax @ 5%|1,205
*Total*
|25,300
Purchased from Ankit Infotech SP Road Bangalore. 
I gave my old PC to my cousin, I took the Frontech KB/Mouse for him. 

And I also purchased a study desk/ computer table for 4.5 K , its still needs assembly. Will post pics after some time  

Things to buy next couple of months. 
1. Additional 4 GB RAM
2. Additional 90/120 mm fans for the cabinet. 
3. Hopefully a AMD 6850  
4. Speakers.
5. Baby Trolly for my nephew


----------



## agyaat (Jul 12, 2011)

Charan said:


> Quick CPU-Z screenshots in attachments.



CPU-Z shows the Intel Graphics thing incorrectly.

Try it from the Intel Control Center (search it in the Windows start button thing   ), or Ctrl+Alt+F12


----------



## sanads (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to buy FSP Saga II 500W 
but I cant find it online and also in kolkata
please suggest me a store where I fing FSP Saga II 500W @Rs.2000 ..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

Here you go guys.. the pics taken from my crappy Cannon Camera.
Inside!
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/4458/insidecpu.th.jpg
Front view W/o Flash
*img204.imageshack.us/img204/1764/powered.th.jpg
Front View With Flash
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/9881/poweredflash.th.jpg
My Desk
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/8552/setupvq.th.jpg

@agyaat : here is the details you asked for 
*img707.imageshack.us/img707/9703/sysproperties.th.png



sanads said:


> I want to buy FSP Saga II 500W
> but I cant find it online and also in kolkata
> please suggest me a store where I fing FSP Saga II 500W @Rs.2000 ..



Check out Hardware Price Check and Buying Advice Thread (Kolkata)


----------

